
Small Rule Change That Could Give the U.S. Government Sweeping New Warrant Power - cleverjake
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2015/02/a-small-rule-change-that-could-give-us.html
======
Stefan333
_Google Opposes Proposal to Ease Warrants for Computer Searches_
[http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/02/19/google-opposes-
propos...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/02/19/google-opposes-proposal-to-
ease-warrants-for-computer-searches/)

